# Cardio or Weights. Weights or Cardio. What?s It Going To Be?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Knowing how to balance cardio with weight training can be one of the most challenging aspects of putting together your training program. Learn how to do it here.Training your body is all about balance. A complete exercise program should address not only resistance training but cardiovascular training as well. Proper balance between these two basic [...]

*Read More...*


----------

